# Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone have an Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver ? If so, any pros or cons on it, and is it a good buy. Getting ready to start purchasing equipment in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is defiantly nothing wrong with the 608, Onkyo has been the leader in the pack for feature rich and powerful receivers. The only real thing missing with the 608 is pre outs that allows you to add external amplification at some point down the road. If this is something you want to do the 707, 708 would be your best choice.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello.

Just my two cents; I have been utilizing Onkyo's "600" series line since I first got into the hobby, and even their TX-SR600, with "only" a "mere" rated 80 watts per channel filled different sized rooms with audio; I have been running my 605 since the model launched and haven't had a problem with it really. When I heard the new 608 has come out with now 100 watts per channel and THX certification, I knew Onk would have a hit on their hands.

As Tony said, the downfall to this model -- which looks like a powerhouse in any other sense -- is that it isn't coming with pre-outs for an outboard amp; in this price range, this seems to be the achilles heel, that is, manufacturers are leaving that feature out, but this can be looked at in two ways. First, it's assumed that most people shopping in this price class of the 605 and other receivers aren't ever going to need or be able to justify adding a power amp to their setup -- the 90 to 100 watts per channel (of course, that's usually never accurate when running all channels driven) are "plenty" for "most" buying receivers in this "class." 

Now, that said, you would think that IN THIS CLASS OF RECEIVER, adding preamp outputs would be a premium demand, because they're relatively low in power...my case is a great example of this: I don't want to "lose" using my 605 as a processor and pre amp, and would like to just add a power amp to it so I can get overall higher SPL numbers in my room with action films and such, but the receiver doesn't have pre-outs. It's kind of a catch 22...

But the 608 looks like a great value, if the unit can back up, to a point, its 100 watts per channel claims. The fact that Onkyo is adding THX certification to this series line is a surprising little positive and they deserve applause just for that.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> There is defiantly nothing wrong with the 608, Onkyo has been the leader in the pack for feature rich and powerful receivers. The only real thing missing with the 608 is pre outs that allows you to add external amplification at some point down the road. If this is something you want to do the 707, 708 would be your best choice.


Ok guys, Newbie here. Question  WHat is "pre outs that allows you to add external amplification at some point down the road" and why do i need to add an external apm if the receiver is the amp?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On most receivers the Power output "watts" rating is always tested using two channels driven not all 7 or even 9 channels. Most receivers dont have a large enough power supply to drive all 7 or 9 channels all at the same time thus causing a large power output drop during those demanding action scenes in movies and that usually means that you get distortion. 
Bench tests have reviled that almost all receivers will drop to about half their rated output during those demanding times.
With receivers that have pre outs this alows you to take the line level output of each channel just before it goes to the amps and rout it to an external amp. If you simply do this for the two front main channels this is usually more than enough to release the receiver to drive all the remaining channels without distortion.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

gripp2020 said:


> Ok guys, Newbie here. Question  WHat is "pre outs that allows you to add external amplification at some point down the road" and why do i need to add an external apm if the receiver is the amp?


Gripp,

Tony pretty much summed it up, but the "Pre-Out" feature on receivers (and other devices known as "Preamp/Processors") allow you to bypass your receiver's internal amp (I will get to your question regarding a receiver's amp in a moment) to "feed" a dedicated high-power multi or two-channel power amplifier, as these normally drive speakers much better (of course, assuming the speakers are of a higher grade and require more power and such; small satellite speakers are all probably okay powered by any receiver). As Tony pointed out, most receivers today in the mass market range and even beyond claim their power outputs that are never usually where they actually are in real usage, especially when driving all your system's speakers, so people add on power amps to drive those speakers louder, cleaner and with little to no distortion -- think of your average cineplex. You know how when _War of the Worlds_ made you _feel_ the audio in your chest cavity and the sound was nearly ear-splitting? These theaters utilize multiple, massive power amps so you can experience that -- they're not running A/V receivers. Of course, at home, most rooms are served well by just about any receiver.

But, that's why pre-outs are important for an A/V receiver consideration -- so you have the option down the road to add an amp if you feel your system is calling for it (a situation I am currently and personally approaching).

Please let us know if you have any further questions, or if this was not clear.


----------

